# How do you know if your set up is lethal enough?



## owlo (Jun 22, 2021)

I'm have an opportunity to hunt with my slingshot soon, and I regularly use and practice with .8 mm bands and .5 inch steel ball bearings. It definitely hits hard but I'm concerned with potentially wounding the animal rather than dispatching it.

*How do you determine if your set up is lethal enough for a hunt?*

the game that I'm looking at hunting are rabbits, though there are some crows in the area, which in that case i'll change my my ammo, if the law allows

Any info would be greatly appreciated, thanks!


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

The best way is to test it on a specimin you are going after.

If it is for defence then watch this video before you decide to shoot.


----------



## Valery (Jan 2, 2020)

If the projectile pierces a tin can, that's enough for a rabbit. And so that the animal would not suffer - a shot to the head.


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

We once found a healthy rabbit and after we finally shot it, we found it had an old airgun pellet injury that has healed over.


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

Hunting with a slingshot is serious business.

As Valery stated above, If you can pierce at least one side of a steel soup can, preferably at the approximate distance you will be hunting, you should have adequate 'killing power'.

*However*, _please do not start hunting_ until you have sufficiently perfected the _other key ingredient_ . . . your '*accuracy'*. Which requires that you should be able to _consistently_ hit your intended target's _'kill zone'_ at least 7 or 8 times out of 10, at the distance you intend to hunt, with the same 'rig' you'll be hunting with. Once you can do both those things, only *THEN *are you ready to hunt and kill game humanely.

Just my 2-cents 😊

P.S. Here's a quick video on hunting accuracy:


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

It would be better to make a target the same size as your prey, also use a background paper so you can see exactly where your shots are going if you miss the sweet spot.

If you are going for say a head shot on a rabbit the diffrence from the tip of the cue tip being hit and at the base where it is stitting in the wooden shelf can mean a complete miss.

Remember shooting at a stationary target is not the same as an animal that is twitching or moving as you are taking aim and or releasing.

A swinging target is also beneficial to hone your skills, this will give you far better dexterity and help you to judge pre-release skills to get the round on target by following through as you shoot.


----------



## Biker_Bob (Mar 26, 2020)

You should get a chronograph and check your rig before going out and potentially wounding animals.
You need at least 8ftlbs energy to guarantee a kill on small game and that's if you can guarantee a head shot.
Shooting 3/8" steel on 20mm tapers is not enough, it's only about 6 ftlbs.


----------



## msturm (Sep 18, 2019)

_1 inch to 3/4 inch taper and 500% stretch. With your .8 bands and 1/2. Inch steel. Hit them in the head and you will eat well. _


----------



## Biker_Bob (Mar 26, 2020)

msturm said:


> _1 inch to 3/4 inch taper and 500% stretch. With your .8 bands and 1/2. Inch steel. Hit them in the head and you will eat well. _


Good advice this, 1" to 3/4" taper is much stronger than most people regularly shoot and it's certainly stronger than the bands fitted to commercial Chinese slingshots.
You could also consider 1/2" lead for that extra hitting power with these bands.
Out of the box, if you buy a Barnett Black Widow (popular in the UK) and shoot 1/2" lead or 1/2" steel you will have a rig plenty powerful enough for rabbit and similar quarry.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Rabbit is an easy kill with a head shot but one of those “halfs” to the rib cage just explodes everything inside. Don’t power up your slingshot to the point of loosing your accuracy. Remember your only gonna shoot a limited number of shots while hunting but it’s that FIRST one that counts. 
happy hunting!


----------

